# Diesel suspension



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yea...i believe it is the same setup as the LT, and LTZ models.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

..._except_ for the *larger* brake rotor diameters.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Actually, I think it uses the bigger bearing assemblys that correspond with the larger hub.
It also has a higher rate front spring and a slightly larger sway bar to compensate for the additional weight of the diesel.

Didja notice those cute little vibration dampers hanging off the rear calipers Danny5?

To me, nothing in the auto world prettier than the underside of a nice new car......enjoy!

Rob


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Robby said:


> Actually, I think it uses the bigger bearing assemblys that correspond with the larger hub.
> It also has a higher rate front spring and a slightly larger sway bar to compensate for the additional weight of the diesel.
> 
> Didja notice those cute little vibration dampers hanging off the rear calipers Danny5?
> ...


The front plastic end link looks real beefy!!! I am still going to replace it with steel ones. And I was wondering what those were on the back!!!

The bottom of the car looks so clean right now! I wish I had my springs to install!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Agreed!
Those end links are going against everything I believe in.....nylon, really, nylon?
The rate of failure seems to be on the order of two years in the snowbelt.....haven't seen one break yet.
The blooming ends get loose and a strong rattle through the floorboard results.

Already seeing aftermarket popping up......steel with greasable ends.....so, warranty or not when my day comes those will be the replacement.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Robby said:


> Agreed!
> Those end links are going against everything I believe in.....nylon, really, nylon?
> The rate of failure seems to be on the order of two years in the snowbelt.....haven't seen one break yet.
> The blooming ends get loose and a strong rattle through the floorboard results.
> ...


Mine were shot in less than 18k miles. 

Replaced with metal ones. Negatively impacted the ride quality just a small bit over rough pavement, but the handling difference is absolutely worth it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

What are the 2 hoses in picture 3? One looks to be the brake line, but the other?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks like the parking brake cable to me.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> Looks like the parking brake cable to me.


Oh yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## minsik (Oct 24, 2013)

So is the bar stabilizer the "Watts link"? That is what gives the rear end stability to the road. (I believe)


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Mine were shot in less than 18k miles.
> 
> Replaced with metal ones. Negatively impacted the ride quality just a small bit over rough pavement, but the handling difference is absolutely worth it.



Mine started making awful noise around that same mileage. I also found they make much more noise when cold outside(below 20F). I deal with the noise and am going to get at least 10,000 more miles out of them(hoping for 50,000). I'm also gonna replace with the moog metal ones when I do, I put on 15-18K a year and would hate to need a new stock set yearly.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

minsik said:


> So is the bar stabilizer the "Watts link"? That is what gives the rear end stability to the road. (I believe)


Yep, thats a 'Watts Link'

Trailing axle designs, meaning the axle hub is behind the centerline of the main structure bolted to the body, benifit greatly with the link.
The flex that occurs without the linkage at the main mounts can cause 'frame steer' under high side load conditions.

Rob


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Robby said:


> Agreed!
> Those end links are going against everything I believe in.....nylon, really, nylon?
> The rate of failure seems to be on the order of two years in the snowbelt.....haven't seen one break yet.
> The blooming ends get loose and a strong rattle through the floorboard results.
> ...


Where can you buy these?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> Where can you buy these?


I have not seen them but was told Moog was the supplier.
Take a look at the Rock Auto parts site.....they will likely have every brand available with photos/descriptions.

Rob


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The Aussie diesel doesn't have the watts linkage, but still seems to handle OK. The way the front heavy diesel steers I think you would have to really be pushing hard to gain anything with the watts?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Aussie, this picture illustrates *how* it helps wheel control over bumps vs. a single-arm Panhard rod:


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I understand how it works and I know it makes the rear end better behaved I just find that even without it normal driving seems fine and even pushing a bit is not a problem, it would take really hard driving to make a difference. When used in a RWD car such as the pre IRS Falcon it is much more needed as the drive is from the rear and the stresses are much higher. You have to remember the Aussie Cruze sits very flat in cornering and so axle movement is less anyway.


----------

